# shut up all the King



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

Are you guys going to cry the whole summer? If you think
the refs favor the Lakers in game 6, did you guys watch game
5. Get over it , you are all losers. And yes you are losers right in 
your home floor. XXXXXXXX(*<font color=blue>Edited out- We do not tell other poster to shut up on this site. Thank you for your copperation.*</font>


----------

